# Menüpunkt Farbtabelle deaktiviert



## zettelbox (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir ist der Menüpunkt Farbtabelle unter Bild -> Modus deaktiviert, also grau, kann ihn nicht anklicken. Dabei will ich eine Farbe in Transparenz umwandeln.
Was nun?
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Muster Max (18. Juni 2007)

Wenn Du eine bestimmte Farbe in Deinem Bild transparent erscheinen lassen möchtest,
dann funktioniert das so wie Du es Dir gedacht hast mit Photoshop nicht.

Um eine bestimmte Farbe transparent zu bekommen müsstest Du über den Menüpunkt
*"Auswahl" - "Farbbereich Auswählen"* den Farbbereichauswählendialog aufrufen. Dort
wählst Du dann mit der kleinen Farbpipette in dem kleinen Vorschaufenster Deine Farbe
aus, die hinterher transparent werden soll aus und klickst anschließend auf *"OK"* dadurch
wird erst einmal jedes Pixel das diese Farbe hatte per Auswahl selektiert. Diese auswahl
wird nun über den Menüpunkt *"Ebene" - "Ebenenmaske hinzufügen" - "Auswahl aus/-
einblenden"* transparent gemacht.

Gibt natürlich mit Photoshop zahlreiche Wege Dein vorhaben umzusetzen. Ich würde Dir
empfehlen Dich erst einmal mit Deinem Handbuch bewaffnet vor Dein Photoshop zu
setzen und Dich so nach und nach mit den Grundfunktionen dieses mächtigen Program-
mes vertraut zu machen.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## zettelbox (18. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich so vorgehe, ist "Ebenenmaske hinzufügen" ebenfalls deaktiviert


----------



## Muster Max (18. Juni 2007)

Das liegt dann vielleicht daran, dass Deine Hintergrundebene gesperrt ist. Klicke dazu einmal
bevor Du die von mir oben beschriebene Prozedur ausführst doppelt auf Deine *"Hintergrund-
ebene"*. _Dadurch kann diese bearbeitet werden und das kleine Schloß verschwindet._

Danach sollte der oben beschriebene Weg wunderbar funktionieren.


----------



## zettelbox (18. Juni 2007)

Wow, danke, es geht.


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Juni 2007)

Bei gehaltener Alt Taste geht es sogar ohne Zwischenmenü 


Alex


----------



## Muster Max (18. Juni 2007)

Jaja manchmal ist das arbeiten mit Photoshop wie zauberei


----------

